
Ask HN: What are some great resources to build a secure website? - zer0sand0nes
Worried about the security of my application.<p>Is there anything you recommend that helps one ensure that all holes are filled and the site is hacker-proof?<p>Something that basically enumerates the vulnerabilities that you have to be aware of and what they stem from. And then possibly some type of tutorials that shows you how to implement them?
======
davnicwil
For the client, there's ScanJS [0] which is implemented as a set of eslint
rules [1] if you're using eslint.

It's a good first pass which will point out the most obvious / common security
mistakes in JS in the browser. Though be warned that it will likely raise a
fair few false positives. It's probably most useful as an informational dev-
time tool. I wouldn't fail builds on it unless you want to be adding eslint-
ignore comments everywhere :-)

[0] [https://github.com/mozilla/scanjs](https://github.com/mozilla/scanjs)

[1] [https://github.com/mozfreddyb/eslint-config-
scanjs](https://github.com/mozfreddyb/eslint-config-scanjs)

------
hodoroncrack
[https://cheatsheetseries.owasp.org](https://cheatsheetseries.owasp.org)

------
jklein11
Pen and paper

